# Small home furniture/design



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You'll definitely want and need more counter top space. 

Personally, if at all possible, I wouldn't have two exterior entryways into the kitchen the way this is set up. I would eliminate the smaller door (do you need 2 doorways on the back of the house?). That would allow you to use all of the space that is walled-off behind the stove and give you more room for cabinets and counter tops.

You don't show a door for the larger of the two bedrooms. That will make a difference in your furniture placement.


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Agree with gma2rjc that you don't need two doors at the back of your home, another option is to eliminate the sliding doors, change them to windows, make a L shaped kitchen by putting the sink under the windows, fridge next to the stone column, cook range between the two.


----------



## shawnsback (Dec 27, 2011)

*helpful hints*

Thanks guys, someone elses perspective helps a lot thats for sure. Yeah gma2rjc, the sliding door in the kitchen isn't even there at the moment. right now it's just a small window that makes me feel i'm in jail. So I thought having a deck out there with a sliding door would make me feel a lot more open. Then again I don't have any proof that it would work out that well. Not to mention permits involved.

Thanks for the idea Stephen with that L shaped idea were you imagining a row of cabinets on the wall across from the stone pillar? I can imagine that entryway being cramped when someone was doing dishes. either way I'm gonna play around with those ideas thanks guys.

Shawn


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Having the slider door in the kitchen and a deck to walk out onto will take away that closed-in feeling that window gives you. 

But having that slider right there will create a traffic flow through the kitchen that will make it difficult for anyone trying to cook. 

Is it possible for you to extend the kitchen further into the living room? If you do that and eliminate that walled-off space behind the stove, you'll be able to move the stove back further from the refrigerator on the other side, creating a larger floor space. Having people walking through the kitchen to or from the slider won't be quite as much of an issue.


----------



## Cherie69 (Apr 11, 2021)

More room in the kitchen is always needed. Watch placement of fridge. Ours when open can hit the door to the garage and limits our choice of replacement. Can't get a 36 inch no room unless I eliminate cabinets. We bought the house 3 years ago and have really considered it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Why is there a wall out into the kitchen where the back door is? The sliding door is a good idea.
Get rid of the door, and walled off area and put a window in its place and move the stove
and counter to the wall. This will open up the place. You then can put a counter on the end
with stools in the living room. I’m having trouble reading your diagram ( to small) can you
make the kitchen part bigger?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

10 year old thread, folks.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oy! I need to pay better attention.


----------



## juliasoophiee (May 28, 2021)

Love your blog! I found a thing recently that you might like as well, such a genius idea - they are called tabledots and are interchangeable fabric placemats on base. use. wash. love. cute website as well and super service. 
https://tabledots.com


----------

